# Heated seats controls



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The only way to do this is to access the electrical connectors at the base of the seats and unplug the one that you don't want to heat. 

You can find pictures of the process in the heated seats thread in my signature.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there a particular reason you would want one without the other? Just curious as I turn the seat off as soon as the heater is working properly.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Is there a particular reason you would want one without the other? Just curious as I turn the seat off as soon as the heater is working properly.


I think some people want the back of the seat heated, bu don't like the hot butt. There were a few people a year ago in Southern California that were trying to disconnect the seat bottom. 

At that time I didn't understand how the factory wiring worked. I looked into wiring my car with factory heated seats, but it's too much work. The controls are in the dash, there's no wiring avalible, everything would have to be run. I also needed a heated seat module from the bottom of the drivers seat. 

Aftermarket directly powered was the easiest and cleanest. If I leave them on too long and burn my skin, I have no one to blame but myself! 

I couldn't believe the safety guards that the OEM seats have!


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

The only way to do this is to access the electrical connectors at the base of the seats and unplug the one that you don't want to heat. 

Thanks, you have some good pics. I'd like to disconnect the base and have just back heat. Maybe, I can put another switch to control the base.


----------

